# Creek RDA from Atmizoo



## Rob Fisher (25/9/18)

*Creek – the way upstream*






When mentioning the words BF RDA, most vapers think of a rebuildable atomiser with the juice being fed either bottom side (squonk mode) or via dripping and its airflow coming sideways.
Whenever we discuss about dripper design here in Atmizone, our team’s first thought is that we like the vaping experience of dripping _but we sure don’t like side air flow_. With all our prototypes until now, best flavour and overall vaporisation results would come when air was driven right under the coil.
So yes, we will be taking dripping / bottom feeding for granted, since we are talking about a dripper. _But why do the same with side air flow?_

Another common discussion about most RBA’s out there: _Is it suitable for MTL or DL vaping?_
We prefer atomisers that can do both effectively with certain arrangements, addressing to various vaping profiles and allowing vapers to experiment among a wide range of vaping styles. Our first relative approach with the VapeShell has proved us right.

Our design team started to work with our own RDA concept having in mind the above two statements. It wasn’t easy moving upstream. But we hope that the result is rewarding for you, as it is for us. We give you the Creek, our new 22mm RDA for ideal single-coil setups. Squonk-ready out of the box, also includes both _MTL and DL oriented options in the package_. And yes, its design allows juice bottom feeding, while at the same time driving airflow right under the coil. Time for some more details about it.

*The juice well, deck and vaporisation chamber*
Creek’s juice well is designed with a capacity of at least 1.2ml (depending on cotton used), offering great autonomy. The deck makes rebuilding really straightforward, with the design of its posts, auxiliary “rails” on top, and well-sized phillips pan head post screws helping for this purpose. It can host various types of single coil setups, from small up to large exotic type coils. The inner formation of the Top Cap, together with the deck parts design, create an ideal vaporisation chamber, which prevents condensations to reach up to the drip tip with ease, also being leak-proof when vaping or carrying the device around. What’s more: The Top Cap collaborates with the Base / deck via a _smart one-way locking mechanism_, which allows instant access to deck but at the same time ensures safety against unwanted access from children (TPD compliant) or opening the device by accident.

*The Airflow*
With this BF RDA, Atmizone’s airflow concept includes four parts collaborating in a simple but effective way, in order to regulate and drive air from the side of the Top Cap until it reaches right under the coil. Air is regulated via the small / large side slot of the Top Cap, then goes through slots of Base, Pos Post Insulator and path of Pos Post respectively, so that the air flow _finally comes to the resistance from beneath_. This helps to optimise vaporisation and enhances flavour, while allowing the juice bottom feeding function to work flawlessly.

*MTL or DL?*
_The Creek is actually suitable for both MTL and DL vaping_. This is achieved by installing the Positive Post made for each vaping style, both coming right out of the box. Each Positive Post features a proper sized path of air flow inside. One DL oriented with cross section similar to a hole D≥4mm and one MTL oriented with cross section similar to a hole D≥2mm. Likewise, Creek’s Top Cap design incorporates one different side slot on each side, one large / DL oriented with cross section similar to a hole D≥4mm and one small / MTL oriented with cross section similar to a hole D≥2mm. Long story short: You choose the Pos Post you prefer and regulated it with the corresponding side slot of the Top Cap.

*The drip tips*
Product package brings you two different wide bore drip tip designs. They are both delrin to reduce heat but also serve as _adapters for 510 drip tips_. This way you may vape directly if you vape DL, or use your own favourite MTL drip tip on top if you vape MTL. Trying to take all details into account, collaboration between Top Cap and drip tips is normally tight in order to allow dripper function by removing the drip tip, but there is also an alternative o-ring which is included in the box for extra tight collaboration between drip tip and Top Cap.

*Features and Specs*
– Air flow tuning via two Pos Post designs, one DL oriented and one MTL oriented. Air flow
fine adjustment with Top Cap small (MTL oriented) or large (DL oriented) side slot.
– M2.5mm pan head phillips post screws.
– 11.2mm post-to-post space, ~7.0mm post-to-post net space , ~6.5mm net coiling space .
– Juice well capacity ~1.2ml
– Max. net coiling height in the chamber ~5.5mm.
– Height 27.0mm [top to bottom, 510 excl., tip “A” installed] / Height 29.0mm [top to bottom,
510 excl., tip “B” installed] / Weight ~38g

*The Release*
Already gone through a small unofficial testing period by a small number of testers, our new BF RDA is coming to public by the end of current week (until Friday Sep 28th). It will also be presented officially during Paris Vapexpo 2018. Due to follow are some extra goodies, mainly including Ultem suites in black and yellow polished and matte finishes. Additionally, we definitely plan to present a dedicated MTL kit after relative feedback from the vaping community.
The Creek will be happy to meet you soon, either via atmizoo.com and official resellers network or at booth A10 of Paris Expo.

Vapefam, are you ready to vape upstream?

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Christos (26/9/18)

I love that they documented the design and reasoning behind different aspects of the atty.
The write up alone males me think o need one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/9/18)

New Caps arrived today! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/18)




----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/10/18)

how does she vape Uncle Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> how does she vape Uncle Rob?



Good for squonking and flavour is there... need to test it more because @BigGuy is playing with it at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (12/10/18)

Is that correct rather than a airflow insert a complete positive post and airflow insert? very interesting @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/18)

Timwis said:


> Is that correct rather than a airflow insert a complete positive post and airflow insert? very interesting @Rob Fisher



Yes! Along with the normal airflow twisting the cap to reduce further...


----------



## Timwis (12/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes! Along with the normal airflow twisting the cap to reduce further...


It's good to see it's not just Vapefly coming up with these sort of innovations, even though i mainly DL i both like to see and think it's very important that manufacturers don't take their eye of the ball with MTL, their was about a 12 month period when subohm tanks became all the rage when most manufacturers ignored MTL (after all MTL is going to be more successful getting people off the stinkies).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (12/10/18)

Timwis said:


> It's good to see it's not just Vapefly coming up with these sort of innovations, even though i mainly DL i both like to see and think it's very important that manufacturers don't take their eye of the ball with MTL, their was about a 12 month period when subohm tanks became all the rage when most manufacturers ignored MTL (after all MTL is going to be more successful getting people off the stinkies).



Well said @Timwis 
Am glad to see manufacturers bringing out more MTL options these days
Despite doing restricted DL a lot of the time I still do MTL with strong tobaccoes a fair amount and i agree that MTL is the better way for folk to quit the stinkies on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (12/10/18)

Silver said:


> Well said @Timwis
> Am glad to see manufacturers bringing out more MTL options these days
> Despite doing restricted DL a lot of the time I still do MTL with strong tobaccoes a fair amount and i agree that MTL is the better way for folk to quit the stinkies on


When i MTL i have always liked quite a loose MTL vape probably because i use to use rolling tobacco and rolled my stinkies quite loose. But like you when i use tobacco e-liquid i still MTL

Reactions: Like 1


----------

